# Tren Enth and Acetate



## Lee39 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hiya fellas. Wondered if anyone could tell me the main differences between Tren E and Tren A? I can't find much online, and some sites even seem to speak of them in the same breath, so I'm therefore only aware that Tren E has a longer active life and can be injected once a week, while Tren A seems to be EOD. I've heard that Tren E makes users less susceptible to "Tren cough", also, but that's my total knowledge of the differences between the two. Any help would be much appreciated. For example, is Tren A stronger and better for gaining mass or are they identical in that and other respects? I'm starting my first Tren cycle within a fortnight and it'd be great to know. Cheers.


----------



## rottsnhell (Oct 28, 2009)

Lee39 said:


> Hiya fellas. Wondered if anyone could tell me the main differences between Tren E and Tren A? I can't find much online, and some sites even seem to speak of them in the same breath, so I'm therefore only aware that Tren E has a longer active life and can be injected once a week, while Tren A seems to be EOD. I've heard that Tren E makes users less susceptible to "Tren cough", also, but that's my total knowledge of the differences between the two. Any help would be much appreciated. For example, is Tren A stronger and better for gaining mass or are they identical in that and other respects? I'm starting my first Tren cycle within a fortnight and it'd be great to know. Cheers.



hey bro, i'm no expert on tren, i have tried it few times. First, common sense is enthanate is a longer acting esther then acetate. I have done the tren A. eod shot, chance of cough, wich i never had. I never done tren E. but i want to try. So i would think tren A would be stronger than trenE, do to the fact of how much quickly it reacts. I guess it all depends on your goals. I personally had no bad reactions from trenA and was very happy with the results.But that differs from every individual. And again personally i never did trenE. But at my age I would like to try tren E. One reason is to see actually what is different. but i hope this little bit of info helps. Seems the board is half dead lately. rot


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lee39 said:


> Hiya fellas. Wondered if anyone could tell me the main differences between Tren E and Tren A? I can't find much online, and some sites even seem to speak of them in the same breath, so I'm therefore only aware that Tren E has a longer active life and can be injected once a week, while Tren A seems to be EOD. I've heard that Tren E makes users less susceptible to "Tren cough", also, but that's my total knowledge of the differences between the two. Any help would be much appreciated. For example, is Tren A stronger and better for gaining mass or are they identical in that and other respects? I'm starting my first Tren cycle within a fortnight and it'd be great to know. Cheers.



Tren A and Tren E are just like Rot stated. The only difference is the time it takes your body to process them. There are differences in ester weight etc so you are likely to get more tren from tren a but not really important. Tren A does have more of a kick imo but that is just cause your body processes it in a few days whereas tren e takes more like 2 weeks. You feel the high more in tren a. But if your very sensitive to trens sides tren e could be worst due to it taking weeks for your body to use it. But yeah it seems tren a seems to bring the sides on alittle more for most (more of a kick). 

I have used both. I experienced the cough with tren e but not tren a. I experienced most of the common sides of tren with the tren e but they weren't bad and completely manageable. Didn't really get any sides with tren a... apart from the sweats. Can't really comment (comparing the two esters) cause I have used different brands. Most will tell you tren a has more of a kick (and the science backs it up). I actually preferred my time using the e ester. It all depends upon your cycle and what other compounds you are using. 

In my short time using AAS I have come to the conclusion I prefer longer estered compounds. Cylces with them seem more steady and not so up and down imo. But both would be good for you. You only have to look at trens anabolic/androgenic ratio to see it is strong.

The general method is using tren a in cutting cycles and e in bulking cycles... the same with test and many other compounds. To be honest though it doesn't matter. Diet is key. Using tren e or tren a should be just as good as one another (moreorless) as long as diet and training is spot on. What cycle are you planning on doing? Do you know what protection is best to have on hand when taking tren?


----------



## Lee39 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya Elvia and thanks very much for that response. Very helpful and knowledgable. What cycle am I planning on doing? Well, barring any good advice to the contrary, I was going to be doing 300mg of Tren E with 500mg of Test E every week, and slap 40mg a day of Dbol on top. The Tren and Test would be for six or seven weeks and the Dbol for four or five. Actually, I'm not sure my supplier here knows if he's getting Tren E or Tren A, hence my original question. If it turns out to be Tren A, it'll be the same amount of Test E with 100mg eod of Tren A.
Do I know what protection is best? Not really, any advice much appreciated. Was going to get some Nolvadex and Clomid and take it from there.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## rottsnhell (Oct 30, 2009)

sounds like a good plan. only thing is you dont havta shot as often with the tren E. I'll jus say go with yur basics on the PC. yu dont havta chanche it jus because of a tren cycle...Let us know when you fine tune that puppy! I would like to know Sounds sometyhing similar in my works, cept i was thinking trenE./.


----------



## rottsnhell (Oct 30, 2009)

And by the way Elvia, when do i get the respect, like you get??? maybe,, 1000 posts. LOL!...Keep givin your insights bro! you are very well informed. I espescailly like your diet  info keep that shit coming.....iwould say best day mate, but i aint british. i'm jus a ole boy from the woods...good day bro!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2009)

rottsnhell said:


> And by the way Elvia, when do i get the respect, like you get??? maybe,, 1000 posts. LOL!...Keep givin your insights bro! you are very well informed. I espescailly like your diet  info keep that shit coming.....iwould say best day mate, but i aint british. i'm jus a ole boy from the woods...good day bro!



I think my avatar's help with my rep on this site. Thanks for your reply. I am gonna post more diet info soon. By the way I have never said best day mate he my life haha


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lee39 said:


> Hiya Elvia and thanks very much for that response. Very helpful and knowledgable. What cycle am I planning on doing? Well, barring any good advice to the contrary, I was going to be doing 300mg of Tren E with 500mg of Test E every week, and slap 40mg a day of Dbol on top. The Tren and Test would be for six or seven weeks and the Dbol for four or five. Actually, I'm not sure my supplier here knows if he's getting Tren E or Tren A, hence my original question. If it turns out to be Tren A, it'll be the same amount of Test E with 100mg eod of Tren A.
> Do I know what protection is best? Not really, any advice much appreciated. Was going to get some Nolvadex and Clomid and take it from there.
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply.



Sounds good. I would extend the test to atleast 10 weeks. The tren should be about 8 weeks. If it's tren a because it is your 1st time 6 weeks is good. Dbol at 40mg for 4 weeks. I have a feeling he will get you tren a... almost certain... much more common then e. Ideally you should get tren e. Just makes it much more easier. You will have to do eod injs for the tren a. 100mg eod is 350mg per week an ideal amount in my opinion., You don't need huge amounts of tren and for a first time user it's best to keep dosage at about 250-350mg per week.

Dostinex is the best protection for during your cycle but you should be fine. Yeah Nolva and clomid are ideal for your pct. Remember to start your pct 2 weeks after your last inj of test. Ina rush now. Got my girl dressed up as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz so need to rush... actually why am I even on this thing  Let us know what you get and what you decide to do. If you have any questions just ask away.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah, Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz - what a babe. Worryingly, it was the socks and pigtails that did it for me...
Anyway, thanks for your advice again. Got my gear the other night and it is Tren A, and I'll be doing my first shot tonight. A couple of questions though. First, is it okay to mix the Test E and Tren in the same syringe and shoot it in one go? Can't imagine there'd be a problem with that, but thought I'd check. I'm not too squeamish with jabs these days but, still, the fewer the better.
Secondly, I'm a bit confused with the dosages. The ampules say on them: "Trenbolone Acetate 200mg" but, when I go on the manufacturer's website (www.universelabs.net), their blurb says that each 2ml vial contains 100mg of Tren A? I'm confused because, if there's only 100mg and not 200mg of Tren A, I'll only be getting 175mgs a week, not 350mgs. I'd obviously have to buy twice as much, too. Hmm? Any help much appreciated.
Thanks again. Gotta go, our lass is waiting for me dressed as Catwoman...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lee39 said:


> Ah, Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz - what a babe. Worryingly, it was the socks and pigtails that did it for me...
> Anyway, thanks for your advice again. Got my gear the other night and it is Tren A, and I'll be doing my first shot tonight. A couple of questions though. First, is it okay to mix the Test E and Tren in the same syringe and shoot it in one go? Can't imagine there'd be a problem with that, but thought I'd check. I'm not too squeamish with jabs these days but, still, the fewer the better.
> Secondly, I'm a bit confused with the dosages. The ampules say on them: "Trenbolone Acetate 200mg" but, when I go on the manufacturer's website (www.universelabs.net), their blurb says that each 2ml vial contains 100mg of Tren A? I'm confused because, if there's only 100mg and not 200mg of Tren A, I'll only be getting 175mgs a week, not 350mgs. I'd obviously have to buy twice as much, too. Hmm? Any help much appreciated.
> Thanks again. Gotta go, our lass is waiting for me dressed as Catwoman...



Yeah it is fine to inject in the same syringe. Just don't have too much in there cos that can lead to increased pain after injections. I have done upto 3ml in one inj in the past but now I won't go above 2ml.

No there is 200mg of tren a in that amp. It is 100mg per ml. So as the amp is 2ml it is 200mg. 1ml eod would work out at 350mg per week. That is a nice simple amount.

By the way how many cycles have you done before?

I never fancied Dorothy just her costume. This is the costume I got her...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ADULT-DOROTHY...QQptZAdult_Fancy_Dress_UK?hash=item518de19037

This is the one I amgonna make her wear tonight (ebay is great)-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260459948604


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 3, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yeah it is fine to inject in the same syringe. Just don't have too much in there cos that can lead to increased pain after injections. I have done upto 3ml in one inj in the past but now I won't go above 2ml.
> 
> No there is 200mg of tren a in that amp. It is 100mg per ml. So as the amp is 2ml it is 200mg. 1ml eod would work out at 350mg per week. That is a nice simple amount.
> 
> ...



Thanks again. It's my fourth 'proper' cycle, so maybe a bit early for the Tren, but I am 39, only started on the gear last year and know the ropes, so I figured it's fine to go hardcore before most others. Also, I reckon I'll be too old for this young man's game after about 45, so I've got to pack a lot in over the next few years before it's too late.

Yes, that's what I thought about the dosages, so can't work out why the website says "each 2ml vial contains 100mg of Trenbolone Acetate"? That sounds pretty unambiguous, so it's confusing when the ampule says "Trenbolone Acetate 200mg". I'll work on the basis that you're right because I don't want to risk taking 700mg a week on a first cycle.

Very nice too. Don't remember Dorothy looking quite as good as that though...

Thanks again.


----------

